# Looking for a good Hotel in Madrid?



## bredhough (May 14, 2008)

Hi guys,
In a few days, I will be going on a holiday spree to Madrid in Spain. I have to stay there for a couple of days. I am looking for an online resource where I can compare all Madrid hotels according to my necessity. Does anyone have any idea that can help me out? Your any suggestion will be highly appreciated.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Jimster (May 14, 2008)

*hotel*

I would try venere.com or hotels.com. I have used both successfully in Europe including a stay in Madrid.


----------



## x3 skier (May 14, 2008)

try www.Tripadvisor.com. 

My favorite is the Westin Palace. Its across the street from the Prado and the Ritz. If nothing else,a drink in the dining room / bar under the magnificent Stained Glass Ceiling is worth a stop after visiting the Prado.

Cheers


----------



## JUDIE25 (May 14, 2008)

We liked the Hotel Carlton on Paseo des Delicias very much.  It was an easy 1block walk to the Atocha Train Station and the Reina Sofia.  It is only a 10 minute walk to the Prado.  The web site Sletoh had rooms for $146.00 and $249.00 a night -- don't know what the differences are.

The hotel is on a quiet residential street with services nearby.  

I was pointed to the Carlton by Rudy Maxa's web site.


----------



## Arb (May 15, 2008)

*Great Web Site for Info on Spanish Travel*

When we visited Barcelona, Marbella, and Madrid last year, we used the web site given below. It's really helpful. I also consulted TripAdvisor. We stayed at the Sofitel near the Madrid Barajas Airport, which had a shuttle from the airport. We weren't there long enough to take the trouble of getting settled downtown.

http://maribelsguides.com/


----------

